# How to splice co axial cable wires?



## leetilson (Nov 26, 2007)

I need to splice some co axial cable wires to re route the cable wires in my basement. 

While splicing guitar cords and electrical wires are familiar to me, I have no idea what one needs to do for coaxial high speed cable wires

I have not been able to find this online

help

Lee


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't really want to splice them. I'm assuming this is for cable modem/TV service, right? You put an S-connector on the ends and use a barrel to connect the two cables.

You use a tool like this: http://www.techtoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=382&MMP=1012674616

Here's the "barrel" I speak of: http://www.techtoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=861

Note that these are just representative samples that I found, there are lots of places to get this stuff. I recommend the compression connectors, they work really well and are easy to install.


----------



## leetilson (Nov 26, 2007)

This is very helpful

thank you very much


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------

